# Bocina amplificada Alien Proaudio - Falcon



## fenix el solitario (Jul 5, 2018)

No enciende, solo los leds que trae la bocina, alguien sabe del diagrama o ha reparado una?


----------



## leankayak (Jul 6, 2018)

Podrías dar un poco mas de detalles? Explicar la función de los leds que encienden y que no encienden. Recordá que mientras mas datos aportes, mas fácil va a ser encontrar el problema. Yo arrancaría verificando si la fuente de alimentación que carga la batería (por lo que veo en la foto, trae una batería interna) entrega el voltaje correspondiente.


----------



## josco (Jul 7, 2018)

De esas bocinas chinas no hay diagramas por lo regular. que haz medido? exactamente que hace para entender mejor


----------



## fenix el solitario (Abr 19, 2019)

Hola gracias por el interés y perdón por responder hasta ahora, pero no recibí ninguna notificación, de sus respuestas, les explico: la bocina como tal no enciende o sea no se escucha, no enciende el modulo mp3 , radio ni nada de nada, solo los leds que trae al frente alrededor de la bocina. la fuente de alimentación si carga la batería, pero en cuanto le das al encendido , se prende el led de batería baja sin que realmente este descargada, estas bocinas se fabrican en Mexico, desafortunada mente no hay información en ninguna parte, por lo que me puse a sacarle el diagrama, el cual les comparto, solo es la parte de alimentación de voltaje para las etapas de las que cuenta esta bocina, ahora el problema sera conseguir los componentes dañados que ya identifique. Aqui el esquema:

los componentes dañados son los 2 mosfets y espero el pwm no lo este también si no tendré que modificar con un modulo elevador de voltaje.


----------



## josco (Abr 19, 2019)

Entonces los mosfet te marcan corto? el 50n06 no creo que se complique conseguirlo. el canal P  es el que no me parece comun. esperemos que el oscilador no este dañado a veces pasa que se cruza el mosfet y tambien se daña.


----------



## saul castor (May 16, 2020)

Hola buenas tardes, tengo una bocina Alien Centauri ii la cual se quemó el integrado pero no se cual es, solo muestra las letras TDA729 y he buscado en todas partes y no encuentro información, espero alguien me pueda ayudar ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 16, 2020)

Puede ser 2 , 3 , 4 , 5 , 6 , 7 . . .

Con que voltaje se alimenta ?

TDA7292 = +-30 V  once patas
TDA7293 = +-50 V quince patas
TDA7294 = +-40 V quince patas
TDA7295 = +-40 V quince patas
TDA7296 = +-35 V quince patas
TDA7297 = 18 V quince patas



			https://ar.mouser.com/Datasheets/_/?Keyword=tda729&FS=True


----------



## josco (May 19, 2020)

Con que voltajes se alimenta? esta entre TDA7293 y TDA7294, aunque voy mas por que sea 7294.  baja las hojas de datos y compara en el circuito impreso los componentes. sube fotos de donde va montado para ver si con eso se te puede ayudar mas.


----------



## Moyelectronic (Sep 22, 2022)

Alguien me puede proporcionar una foto donde vienen los diodos SMD D205 al D208 ? Están debajo de los capacitores grandes.


----------

